
The Last Man Who Knew Everything (2018) - bryanrasmussen
https://theweek.com/articles/763465/last-man-who-knew-everything
======
bryanrasmussen
I would actually expect the last man who knew everything would be someone like
Erasmus of Rotterdam
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erasmus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erasmus)
or Sir Thomas Browne
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Browne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Browne)

------
brudgers
past comments,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16929517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16929517)

